

Ask HC: Suggestions on customers for this algorithm? - alexdong

A few weeks ago, I posted "How to package this algorithm" at http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=389526<p>By then, I was thinking of building our own customer oriented software/web site.  After some in-depth discussions, we decided to focus on what we're good at, ie algorithm design and tweaks, and partner up with others to sell it.  So we built it into a paid web service called Purifyr:  http://www.purifyr.com/<p>Please give it a try and let me know what do you think of it.<p>Here are some usage scenarios:<p>- Semantic analysis processing: The value of semantic analysis is the ability to 'understand' a web page. Purifyr could help to remove 'noise' contents to make the analysis work much faster and easier.<p>- Printer friendly web: Never waste paper and inks! By using purifyr to clean up the web pages first, you could print only what your users want. Even better, you could apply customized stylesheets to keep all print-outs in a consistent look-and-feel.<p>- Mobile ready content: Mostly of today's web pages are for desktop monitors, not mobile devices. Using Purifyr to extract the content, you'd make any urls readable on mobile devices.<p>Thanks,
Alex
======
jacobscott
You should run a spell checker on your website: instaniously, algorihtm, even
your pricing @ $299.00 (!!) a month all look unprofessional.

Will people doing serious semantic analysis be okay with using your service in
a black box manner, not knowing how your algorithm works?

~~~
alexdong
@jacob: have done another run of spell checking.

Just curious about your comment on $299 monthly fee, why would you call it
'unprofessional'? I have read about Joel's articles on setting the price a bit
higher will actually help the sales but not sure how should I play in my
specific case.

Suggestions?

------
henryl
I might use this if I felt like you were going to last, but I'm having trouble
seeing the longevity in this type of idea as the market you are targeting is
exceedingly small. Consider selling the software + license, with premium fees
for support and source code. This type of algorithm is definitely something I
would pay good money to own, but as a service, it doesn't make much sense.

~~~
alexdong
@henry: "This type of algorithm is definitely something I would pay good money
to own, but as a service, it doesn't make much sense."

We're pretty flexible with the business model. Selling license with source
code is actually what our first paying customer is doing. Just thought making
it a service will make things, such as evaluation, a bit easier. Maybe you'll
disagree?

I don't have that much experiences selling 'naked' algorithm, specifically
where to find prospects for this one. Any hints?

~~~
henryl
I'd sell it as some sort of library. You'll have to add a lot more features,
bells and whistles to make it seem worthwhile. Here's a premium math library
for .NET: www.dewresearch.com. We've also stumbled upon recommendation engine
libraries for PHP or Java.

I'd be interested in speaking with you further about licensing your library.
Email me at hanyangliu (gmail)

